# Caught 2 @#$%^!&*()_'s having sex in my garage!



## Hogwildz (Jun 17, 2008)

Well,
I caught these 2 going at it in my garage.
And figured, if I ain't getting non, then either are they.
Gottem into the garbage can, and let em go down the road.
They do control the mice rather well though.


----------



## RAY_PA (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice catch! How big are those black snakes? Yes, they do a number on the mice.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd say they are in the 4'-5' range.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Jun 17, 2008)

Them der are sum nice look'n snakes.
I bet you get lots of views because of your title.....

WoodButcher


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 17, 2008)

Fifteen years ago I came across a couple of teenagers doing that in my woods. Didn't have a trashcan handy at the time.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess you do not have mouse problems then for you to put them in the snake [mouse devouring type of snake] relocation program?  Either that or cats...

My house has an endless supply of mice and i would have loved to have those around.  I do have cats though...


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 18, 2008)

We have one cat, came with the house in kitten form.
She caught 1 in the house since we moved in in 06.
I found a spot they were getting in where the old crawlspace anf the new basement walls meet. There is about a 1-1/2" trench between the two, filled in with stone the best I can tell. The PO, put pressure treated plywood to bridge between the two at the trench. Well I found a hole and foamed it up, they ate a perfect hole through it. Got a have a heart trap, and have caught prolly20+ in that. Never seem to get to it until they are dead in it though.
Don't really have a heart, but the trap works great. Haven't noticed any indoors anymore.
And hole has stayed closed with the rock I stuck in it.

I know there is mice in the unfloored garage, not a big deal at the moment.
I am sure those snakes had a few good full belly meals.
Just can't be having them in the house or garage. They are welcome on the property as much as they want. And there are many out there.
Just have to be careful bout rattlers, and we'll be fine.
Now if that groundhog comes anywhere near the house, hes gonna have to be toasted.
I try not to kill the animals, but if the become persistently a PITA, they be dead. The mice, I am not that concerned if they die.


----------



## Jerry_NJ (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's a Garter snake from this spring.  This one must be about 3' and we see small snakes too so there are reproducing.  I think this one lives under the step to my garage side door.  I have seen them in my wood pile too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 18, 2008)

The one sitting on top of one of the servers a couple of weeks ago isn't with us anymore.


----------



## jpl1nh (Jun 20, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Fifteen years ago I came across a couple of teenagers doing that in my woods. Didn't have a trashcan handy at the time.


and they don't do a damn bit of good keepin the mice away either!


----------



## fossil (Jun 20, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> ...Now if that groundhog comes anywhere near the house, hes gonna have to be toasted...



Groundhog's a _lot_ better smoked & made into jerky.  Rick


----------

